# Am looking into joining the local union in Maryland



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Never had to do it, so I am not sure, but I think hours would be previous employer records. Not sure the IRS would have that info. 

As I recall, math is thru and a little past algebra. As long as you are comfortable with it, the test is really not all that hard. Just weeds out the clueless. Brush up a little.

You could also look into the CE/CW program if that local is under that addendum. The hall or apprenticeship would know, but you will need your hours.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

If you can locate an UGLYS hand book,(check electrical supply houses, probably cost around $10) As far as your hours, that would be at the Social Security Office last time I believe I paid $20 for my whole life history for work at a nuke. Good luck to you in your desires.


----------

